# Sexiest character



## Brian G Turner (Jan 13, 2003)

I figure it'll be someone from TV or film, though if it's someone from a book...

I'll see if I can find a picture of her before I make my own nomination...


----------



## mac1 (Jan 14, 2003)

Xenia Seeberg's Xev.


----------



## Persephone (Jan 18, 2003)

Picard! What a babe!


----------



## nemesis (Jan 23, 2003)

The light blue one with the bob in Farscape is rather attractive in a quirky way.


----------



## Eldanuumea (Feb 15, 2003)

I guess I am really odd, but the pirate Kennit in the Liveship series was sexy for me.  Also,Capt. Kirk (The Old Series) and Capt. Archer of "Enterprise."
John Crichton is dead sexy!


----------



## Brian G Turner (Feb 23, 2003)

Ah, well to this list I guess I've just got to add Colonel Wilma Deering, from Buck Rodgers in the 25th Century, who made a little boy think that she was very interesting and nice, without realising why...


----------



## AVON (Nov 22, 2003)

"Well now," a very difficult one too really answer as depends on the "definition" of the word *sexiest*, I guess.

Have quite a few favourites that fit into this catagory but, my no.1 would have to be:

Our cold-hearted, cynical, friend and, computer genius -"*AVON*", from "*BLAKE'S SEVEN!*" -  (*naturally!*) Mind you, his alter-ego "*PAUL DARROW*" equally fits that description, too!!!


----------



## Foxbat (Nov 22, 2003)

Barbarella....oops I'm showing my age


----------



## littlemissattitude (Nov 22, 2003)

Mmmmm.....I'll have to think about this one for awhile.


----------



## Brian G Turner (Nov 23, 2003)

Why was I not surprised to see *AVON* choose Avon. 

You want me to make you feel old, *Foxbat*? I don't think I have ever seen Barbarella.


----------



## Foxbat (Nov 23, 2003)

> You want me to make you feel old, *Foxbat*? I don't think I have ever seen Barbarella


It comes highly recommended. It contains a young Jane Fonda in very little clothing. 

What's the plot, you say? Who cares about the plot!


----------



## Solitare (Dec 4, 2003)

*Mmmmmm sexiest character.  I would have to say "Captain Dylan Hunt" from Andromeda. I do know that he was also Hercules. But I think he looks even better in this show.*


----------



## nemogbr (Jan 16, 2004)

I also think the Xenia Seeberg's character of Xev, just her lips make you want to taste it....  Looks great as a blond (natural) or redhead....lol

The of course Jessica Marie Alba's pics on an FHM I managed to procure from work.... 

Then there's Alyson Hanigan.....boy.....the way her character changed throughout the series you could really go for redheads.....hehehehe

Fascintaing so I have a selection of a blond, brunette, redhead


----------



## Brian G Turner (Jan 16, 2004)

Xev??

Am I showing my ignorance again?


----------



## dwndrgn (Jan 16, 2004)

I said:
			
		

> Xev??
> 
> Am I showing my ignorance again?


I'm right there with you Brian.  No clue here.


----------



## nemogbr (Jan 17, 2004)

dwndrgn said:
			
		

> I'm right there with you Brian. No clue here.


Xev a.k.a. Xenia Seeberg is a character in the european sci-fi series of "Lexx" .

Lexx is a biological starship the size of manhattan island and looks like a dragonfly without the wings.

Among the characters are the spineless amoral pilot and an undead assassin.

Xenia Seeberg replaced the previous actress and spent most of the second season in the attempt to lose her virginity.

From what I've found out the german version had more nudity than the english speaking world's version.....


----------



## Jayaprakash Satyamurthy (Jan 17, 2004)

My vote would go to Myra Mystralis, the Laser Eraser from the old Axel Pressbutton comics (an early Alan Moore creation that ran in the pages of Warrior). There's something about women who kill for a living... 

SAdly I can't find a single proper reference to her on the net.


----------



## SDNess (Jan 18, 2004)

T'Pol ~ Star Trek: Enterprisehttp://www.startrek.com/startrek/view/series/ENT/cast/120451.html


----------



## littlemissattitude (Jan 19, 2004)

Been thinking about this a lot (probably a lot more than it strictly deserves ), and I think I have to say that Aragorn, in the LOTR films has to be my answer at the moment.  He's even sexy when he's dirty and sweaty and all, and that's really hard to do. 

Then again, I think a Hall of Fame nod has to go to Indiana Jones.  Good looking in that rugged sort of way, but also smart and funny and vulnerable sometimes, too.  And, as Scully said to Mulder in the cockroach episode of "X-Files", when Bambi goes off with the older scientist confined to a wheelchair: "Smart is sexy."  Amen.


----------



## nemogbr (Jan 19, 2004)

I personally would have gone for the Bambi character...lol


----------



## aftermath (Jan 22, 2004)

sexist character would have to be Rikku from FFX-2.


----------



## Aeolus14Umbra (Jan 23, 2004)

Nova from "Planet of the Apes"??


----------



## AVON (Jan 23, 2004)

*I, Brian*



> Why was I not surprised to see *AVON* choose Avon.


 
"Well now", *WHO* else but, *AVON*  could I vote for (*naturally!*)  

Although, one or, two other's come close ("DUNCAN McCLEOD" from, "HIGHLANDER", "JONATHAN ARCHER/SAM BECKET" from respective shows "ST: Enterprise" and, "QUANTUM LEAP", "ANGELUS/ANGEL" (but, like a certain other gent - he's tall, dark, wears *black leather* and, equally, broodingly, *sexy*!!!)


----------



## dwndrgn (Jan 23, 2004)

AVON said:
			
		

> *I, Brian*
> 
> 
> "Well now", *WHO* else but, *AVON* could I vote for (*naturally!*)
> ...


Ooooh!  Duncan McCleod...now there is a nice bit of eye candy!  I'm talking of Adrian Paul who played him on TV but Christopher Lambert who was the immortal on the big screen isn't harsh on the eyes either!


----------



## littlemissattitude (Jan 23, 2004)

dwndrgn said:
			
		

> Ooooh! Duncan McCleod...now there is a nice bit of eye candy! I'm talking of Adrian Paul who played him on TV but Christopher Lambert who was the immortal on the big screen isn't harsh on the eyes either!


How could I have overlooked Duncan?  Probably because I haven't seen an episode of "Highlander" in quite a while.  Going to have to look around and see if anyplace is re-running them currently.


----------



## Sun (Jan 26, 2004)

The harp player from The Farseer Trilogy. Forgot her name.


----------



## riffraff (Feb 17, 2004)

my namesake from rocky horror






aaand nigel planerfrom the young ones


God I'm warped


----------



## littlemissattitude (Feb 18, 2004)

Nothing necessarily wrong with being warped, riffraff.


----------



## riffraff (Feb 19, 2004)

yay!


lets do the timewarp again!


----------



## BlueSkelton (Jun 17, 2004)

Jabba the Hutt is the sexiest worm i have 

ever seen. o.0


----------



## Hypes (Jun 17, 2004)

April Ryan, of _The Longest Journey_.


----------



## polymorphikos (Jun 17, 2004)

The Blonde, in Femme Noir (www.supernaturalcrime.com), or Ryoko in Tenchi Muyo. 

My favourite is Xenya Sergevnya Onnatop.


----------



## kyektulu (Jul 18, 2005)

From the Dragonlance books Gilthanas, dont know why but he was always really sexy in my mind, Him and Raistlin.....
xxxkyexxx


----------



## mzarynn (Jul 19, 2005)

Lion-O from Thundercats... yeah, who cares if he's animated.


----------



## Alia (Jul 19, 2005)

Sanglant... From the Crown of Stars Series by Kate Elliott


----------



## Eradius Lore (Jul 19, 2005)

Faye Valentine- cowboy bebop, who gives a dam if its anime

http://www.etdieucrealea.com/IMG/jpg/faye_valentine.jpg


----------



## Leto (Jul 19, 2005)

Any character drawn by Jim Lee, but especially Gambit.
Before his on/off moody relationship with Rogue (another great character gone down the hill), the swamp rat was one of the sexiest X-men.


----------



## Azzriel (Jul 19, 2005)

Hmm.. either Gerald Tarrant from the Coldfire Triology or perhaps Anomander Rake from the Malazan series...  

but if it's real-life tv and films (heheh) gotta be Johnny Depp in Pirates...I've no idea why I think he looked yummy.. must be somethin' wrong wit me....


----------



## don sky (Jul 21, 2005)

The jiu jinn kai chick in Urotsukidoji! She was a demon but she was hot!


----------



## Monty Scott (Jul 22, 2005)

T'Pol from "Enterprise" (Jolene Blaylock)
I would suffer through many more seasons to lust after my favorite Vulcan.
Of course the character she played on Stargate SG1 comes in a close second.


----------



## Eradius Lore (Jul 22, 2005)

Monty Scott said:
			
		

> T'Pol from "Enterprise" (Jolene Blaylock)
> I would suffer through many more seasons to lust after my favorite Vulcan.
> Of course the character she played on Stargate SG1 comes in a close second.


 
i kind of agree with you but she was a model before hand, you should put her name in google images, you will find some, uh... interesting pics


----------



## Monty Scott (Jul 22, 2005)

Eradius Lore said:
			
		

> i kind of agree with you but she was a model before hand, you should put her name in google images, you will find some, uh... interesting pics


 

I have and I did. I also have some "fascinating" fakes!


----------



## Eradius Lore (Jul 22, 2005)

Monty Scott said:
			
		

> I have and I did. I also have some "fascinating" fakes!


 
im sure you do, bah you dirty old man <whispers> e-mail me them will you


----------



## LadyFel (Jul 23, 2005)

Azzriel said:
			
		

> but if it's real-life tv and films (heheh) gotta be Johnny Depp in Pirates...I've no idea why I think he looked yummy.. must be somethin' wrong wit me....


 
Oooooh yes, that's all I have to say...


----------



## Rosemary (Jul 23, 2005)

So many to choose from - I would have to pick Star Drifter
from The Axis and Wayfarer Redemption Trilogies by Sara Douglass


----------

